# Can a microfibre cloth leave swirl marks???



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

yogi799 said:


> OK, thanks guys, lots of great pointers here... Well, something ****ty happened today
> 
> ______________


Take HQ pictures. Need to see what you're describing.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Sell the car. 
It's cursed.


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

Have you ever looked at ANY other brand besides BMW? They are almost all swirled, especially black!

BTW, your clear is not soft - it is very hard, but marrs easy.



markl53 said:


> Get it buffed if you want, but the scratches will return, maybe not as bad as what you're describing. I'd have to have my 535i buffed monthly if I want a totally scratch-free surface. I hate to be repeating my words, but you're going to have some minor surface scratches on any German finish. iiwii. * Does anyone out there maintain a completely scratch-free BMW with any washing/drying technique? C'mon, seriously?*


----------



## Gman7424 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have used the CR SPOTLESS system for my BLACK 645Ci. Wash it with a sheep skin mitt and 2 bucket method and rinse it with CR Spotless and walk away for an hour. come back not spots, no scratches. I have 3 black cars and this is the best method i have found.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

"Things to look for when purchasing a micro fibre towel" ***8211; http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-...s-look-when-purchasing-micro-fibre-towel.html


----------



## DaVinciAutoSpa (Jan 25, 2012)

Make sure to take the tag off your microfibers. They can and will scratch. I use a microfiber that's thick/plush and for drying vehicles. Works great. 

As for not using soap........why? 

I use Chemical Guys Citrus Wash n' Gloss. Soap provides lubricity, thus limiting the chance of you scratching it while washing.


----------

